# Leyendas urbanas / Urban legends / Légendes urbaines



## Víctor Pérez

Por su carga folclórica y su contenido enigmático, las leyendas urbanas siempre me parecieron apasionantes y, supongo que, como a mí, también pueden interesar a algunos de vosotros. Se puede decir que, subrepticiamente, están incrustándose en nuestra cultura… 

Para intentar mantener el atractivo de este proyecto de hilo, me permitiría recomendar aportar aquellas que, según vosotros, presentan un carácter digno de interés.



> La pregunta es:
> ¿Cuáles son las leyendas urbanas de vuestra región *que más os han llamado la atención*?
> (Para evitar confusiones, sería de agradecer una leyenda por post, con una descripción tan clara y concisa como sea posible).


 


> The question is:
> What are the urban legends  in your region *that have specially drawn your attention*?
> (To avoid confusions, it would be appreciated a legend per post, as clear and concise as possible).


 


> La question est:
> Quelles sont les légendes urbaines qui, dans votre région, *ont le plus attiré votre d'attention*?
> (Pour éviter toute confusion, il serait préférable d’exposer une seule légende par post, avec une description claire et concise).


----------



## Ynez

¿Quizás podrías poner un ejemplo?


----------



## coquis14

Es cierto , los ejemplos ayudan. Aquí una muy famosa por estos pagos:

La Luz Mala es uno de los mitos más famosos del folclore argentino y uruguayo. Consiste en la aparición nocturna de una luz brillante que flota a poca altura del suelo. Esta puede permanecer inmóvil, desplazarse, o en algunos relatos, perseguir a gran velocidad al aterrorizado observador. Muchas veces aparece a una distancia cercana al horizonte.
Estas manifestaciones son muy temidas, ya que se identifica comúnmente a la luz mala como un ‘alma en pena’, el espíritu de un difunto que no recibió sepultura cristiana. Ante un encuentro, se recomendaba popularmente decir una oración y luego morder la vaina del cuchillo; como último recurso, se las debía enfrentar con un arma blanca, ya que las armas de fuego resultaban inefectivas.
Más

Saludos


----------



## winegrower

In the island of Cephalonia in Greece, there’s a small chapel where every year on 15th August, during the feast of the Assumption, pilgrims witness a curious spectacle. Small snakes appearing out of nowhere climb on the temple, icons and all over the church. They belong to an uncategorized species; they are harmless, warm and have a cross on their backs. They stay around only for a couple of days and disappear. People touch them and believe they are blessed. According to a legend they are the spirits of nuns saved by Virgin Mary during a pirate attack.
Their appearance is considered a fair auspice for the island and if they don’t show up, bad things are expected. This was the case in 1940 and 1953, when strong earthquakes struck Cephalonia.
PS. Hope I'm not off topic, I tried to read the example but my spanish is very poor!


----------



## Traduita

Yo por "leyendas urbanas" entiendo no las leyendas en general, sino algo más moderno, historias que circulan de boca a boca y normalmente se cuentan como si fueran hechos verídicos: típicamente, es algo "le pasó a un amiga de un colega de un amigo mío". Se llaman "urbanas" precisamente por eso, por ser folklore moderno, y de ciudad: 
"Escucha, escucha lo que me han contado hoy: Una chica de mi facultad salió a pasear la otra noche, y cerca de unos cubos de basura se encontró un perrito en mal estado. Se encariñó con el animalito y se lo llevó a su casa, le bañó, le dio de comer, y durmieron juntitos en su cama. Al día siguiente se fue a la Facultad, y cuando volvió por la tarde descubrió que el perrito le había revuelto toda la casa y había mordido y masticado todo lo que se podía morder y masticar. De todas formas, lo llevó al veterinario para que le hiciera la revisión. Pero cuando el veterinario vio el animalito, le dijo: "¡Ay, querida! Este animal no es ningún perrito. ¡Esto es una rata!"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Ynez said:


> ¿Quizás podrías poner un ejemplo?


Hola, *Ynez*:

Lamento no haber sido más explícito.

Las leyendas urbanas son relatos contemporáneos con algunos elementos sobrenaturales que se presentan como hechos actuales reales pero que, en el fondo, encierran cierta dosis de ironía, cuando no de humor.

En España, una leyenda urbana muy popular es la de *la chica de la curva*. Como en muchas otras leyendas urbanas, de esta existen varias versiones, a cual más sofisticada. La más básica cuenta que, en noches cerradas, en determinadas curvas de ciertas carreteras, aparece una chica con un vestido blanco largo avisando con gestos al conductor de que la curva es muy peligrosa. El resultado es que, en efecto, la curva era peligrosa y que el conductor acaba estrellándose contra un árbol.


----------



## mirx

Concuerdo con Traduita en la definición de leyenda urbana, que por cierto en México hay muchísimas y son fáciles de creer.

_"María era una de las chicas más bellas de la escuela, varios jóvenes andaban tras de sus huesos y era la envidía de otras muchachas. En el baile de gradución conoció a Juan, el chico más apuesto, gallardo y dulce que jamás imaginó; después de conversar por varias horas y beber algunas copas decidieron irse a la casa de Juan. Sin embargo en el camino María comenzó a sentir mucho sueño y fatiga, Juan le asuguró que todo estaría bien, que durmiera y que él la despertaría al llegar a casa. María despertó, dos días después, en un cuarto oscuro y se sentía completamente húmeda. Inmediatamente se dió cuenta de que estaba empapada de agua y que se encontraba en una tina de baño, le dolía muchísimo la espala, tenía náuseas y se dio cuenta de que había sangre por todos lados. Consternanda se levantó y prendió la luz. Se quedó atónita al leer lo que estaba escrito con sangre en el espejo del lavabo. "Te hemos extirpado los riñones, te quedan unas 5 horas de vida". Al llevarse la mano a la espalda, se percató de que efectivamente tenía dos heridas verticales de unos 5 centímetros cada una"..._

Luego se cuenta como estos casos son muy comunes en la ciudad, y a alguien que conoce al sobrino del padrasto, del mejor amigo del cuñado de uno de tus primos políticos le pasó. Por eso no es bueno salir de noche, y mucho menos a antros (discos y pubs en otros lados); las mujeres deben ser particularmente cuidadosas y si ven a chicos apuestos deben mantenerse lo más alejadas de ellos, si estos se les acercan lo más recomendable es abandonar el lugar inmediatemete y llamar a la policía cuanto antes. 

Estas recomendaciones son seguidas de estadísticas y extensas descripciones de cómo operan las bandas para hacerse de órganos, para luego venderlos por cientos de dólares en el mercado negro.

Para mí lo que expusé entre comillas es una leyenda urbana, las del conductor en la carretera que se cruza con la señora de la curva es simplemente una leyenda, si acaso leyenda rural porque normalmente sucede en el campo en el medio de la nada.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

A popular urban legend in Sweden in the 80s was about the loo-less skier...

The first time I heard it was when my uncle told it at a family dinner, and he told it so well that I almost believed him, until I read it some time later in a book about urban legends...  This is the story, in brief:

At a popular ski slope, a lady finds herself in need of a loo. Obviously, there are none in the vicinity, so she heads for some bushes that will do for cover, pulls down her pants and squats... Unfortunately, she forgets that her skis are pointed downhill, and of course they start moving, with her still squatting, pants down, all the way down the slope...

Later, in hospital, while she's getting her severely bruised and lacerated buttocks tended to by the nurses, she overhears this conversation from the next cubicle: 
(Doctor to male patient): 'How did you get your leg broken?'
(Patient): 'I was skiing down this slope, when I suddenly saw a woman skiing downhill on her bare buttocks, and I got so distracted I forgot to watch where I was going, and ended up crashing into a tree...'  

/Wilma


----------



## la_machy

En México hay cientos de leyendas de éste tipo, unas son muy antiguas y otras más. Pero hay una muy popular, al menos en el estado de Sonora.

Esta historia cuenta la leyenda del "casino del diablo" , antiguo salón de bailes, que actualmente se encuentra en ruinas, mismas que se pueden observar en lo alto de un cerro, en las instalaciones del antiguo club de golf. Este lugar, era el sitio favorito de la juventud para festejar cualquier cosa, pues cuentan que ahí,  se podia encontrar a la mujer de tus sueños o a tu principe azul. 

Pero un día 31 de Diciembre, en el baile de "año nuevo", algo sucedió que cambio la historia del elegante casino. Una bella jóven, de nombre Linda ,estaba muy entusiasmada para asistir al baile de esa noche. Sin embargo, sus padres no le quisieron dar pemiso ya que la madre de Linda estaba enferma. Porsupuesto que a Linda eso no la detúvo y escapó por la ventana de su habitación, con ayuda de sus amigas. Mas tarde llegó al baile, donde fué admirada por su gran belleza. Todos los muchachos querían bailar con ella pero Linda no aceptó a ninguno. 

De pronto llegó un apuesto desconocido y la invito a bailar. Ella, como hechizada, caminó hacia la pista de baile, sin dejar de ver los brillantes ojos de aquel hombre tan guapo. Bailaron toda la noche y de pronto, Linda sintio que algo le ardía en la espalda. Temerosa, volteo de reojo a ver qué le quemaba, y se encontró las manos del hombre apuesto marcadas en su espalda, cuál si hubieran sido hierros candentes. Su vestido, estaba quemado y el aire olía a azufre. Volteó hacia abajo y miró horrorizada que el guapo muchacho, en lugar de pies, tenía una pata de gallo y otra de caballo. Linda perdió el conocimiento y no supo mas de sí. Mientras, por todos lados, comenzó a salir fuego. Los asistentes del baile escaparon como pudieron,  en medio del pánico total.

El casino ardió hasta que sólo quedaron las ruinas que aún se observan y que son visitadas por docenas de los curiosos.

Se cuenta que Linda murió a los pocos dias del baile o que anda perdida por ahí. Del guapo extraño, nunca nadie volvió a saber.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Las leyendas urbanas, *Mirx*, no solo pueden ser rurales sino hasta "lunares":

Una de las leyendas urbanas que más corren de boca en boca (y de PC en PC...), es la de que Neil Armstrong nunca pisó la Luna y de que aquel episodio solo fue un montaje...

Como ocurre con todas las leyendas urbanas, hay quien se lo cree y hay quien no.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Estimados amigos,

Hay que distinguir entre leyendas urbanas y leyendas folkloricas.  Estos son más ligado a mitos y leyendas, mientres esos son historias como los ejemplos de Víctor: cuentos que circulan por internet o boca, en que creen mucha gente.

Voy a dar mi ejemplo en inglés, así que trata de un ambiente donde falta un vocabulario español.

In my part of Ontario, we have a small mammal called a fisher.  It's a little like a giant weasel, and its favourite food is porcuipines.  In fact, being an excellent climber, it's the main porcuipine predator.  Sometimes,  however, a fisher has a chance to eat a domestic cat, and of course does so.  This has cat lovers far and wide in a panic.  By now, every missing cat, every raid on a chicken house, every dog home from a fight with a torn ear, everything short of income tax, is blamed on the really very quiet and self-effacing fisher.

Everyone with me so far?

Now, the rumour is that the Ministry of Natural Resources released cougars into Ontario's conservation areas and provincial parks to control the fishers.  It's been circulating for at least a decade.  The ministry has denied it, nobody has ever come forward with positive proof that even one cougar has been seen in this part of Ontario ... but the story persists.  It seems to have spread to Maine, since Cuchuflete reported a similar rumour from his neck of the woods.

If I'm absent from the forum for a long time, you'll know that it's because those clever fishers have ambushed me in the woods and eaten the evidence!


----------



## chics

Otra versión de la chica de la curba es que, siempre con su vestido blanco, pide que le acerques a algún sitio, sube al coche y está todo el rato temiendo una curba que hay más adelante, y cuando pasa la curba la chica desaparece. Luego se sabe que la chica murió hace años en un accidente de coche en esa curba.

Leyendas bastante internacionales : que Elvis no ha muerto, que nunca el hombre humano a pisado la Luna, que las cloacas de Nueva York están llenas de cocodrilos, que en los bocadillos de los puestos de bocadillos de hamburguesa "macmickey" se encuentran frecuentemente dientes de rata dentro de la carne, que en los restaurantes europeos de comida rápida asiática la carne es de perro o de gato, etc.

De mi país hay una leyenda urbana en la que se dice que un presentador de un concurso de preguntas y respuestas (Jordi Hurtado) en realidad está muerto, que tuvo una enfermedad y le obligaron a grabar un montón de preguntas y todas las respuestas posibles. Y que ahora lo que vemos es lo que se hizo entonces. Si os fijais, en diez años de concurso el hombre no a envejecido nada, ni una cana, ni una arruga, las mismas gafas, etc. además sólo sale en planos cortos y solo. (Bueno, yo me he fijado mucho y un día, al acabar el programa, salía de lejos él y dos concursantes más en el mismo plano, pero eso ahora es un montaje que se puede hacer fácilmente.).

Otra muy famosa es la de la niña y el bote de nocilla o de paté. En un programa de tele de esos de sorpresas, ponen escondido en el piso de una adolescente a un cantante del que ella es fan. Para grabar el encuentro en directo también hay un cámara con él. La cámara graba a la chica que entra en el salón con su perro, se estira en el sofá y se unta las partes íntimas con nocilla para que el perro se las chupe. Entonces en ese programa, que era en directo, tuvieron que cortar rápidamente y alegar un fallo técnico.

Y otra es que si una misma noche tomas un licor con leche (como el de crema de whiski o el de crema catalana) y una bebida con gas, aunque no sea junto, el licor coagula en una bola sólida y te mueres.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Yo estudié en una ciudad en la que hay más conventos, iglesias, monasterios y seminarios por metro cuadrado que en el Vaticano.

Y se cuenta que el subsuelo de la ciudad está horadado por cientos de pasadizos secretos que unen las abadías con los conventos, los monasterios con los conventos, los seminarios con los conventos, las sacristías con los conventos y que los monjes, los curas, los frailes, los seminaristas y supongo que hasta el obispo y el maestro armero los utilizaban para escaparse de noche de sus monasterios, etc. y acostarse con las monjas de los conventos.

La cosa llega a tal extremo que hasta hay gente que te enseña el trazado de los pasadizos cuando cruzas las plazas de la zona antigua: "mira, ¿ves? justo por aquí debajo pasa el pasadizo que une el monasterio X con el convento Y. Menudos eran los curas, oye".

Que la ciudad haya sido excavada a fondo y no se haya encontrado ni rastro de tales pasadizos secretos no ha impedido que se siga contando la historia.

Supongo que hay más, pero ésta en concreto siempre me ha llamado la atención, porque, ¿para qué necesitaría un cura construir un pasadizo? Con decir que la monja en cuestión necesitaba confesión y marcharse al convento sin más lo tenía tan fácil...


----------



## piraña utria

Colegas españoles.

Ojalá aporte otro colombiano, pero un "cuento" similar al de la chica de la curva juraría haberlo escuchado en mis años universitarios. Es decir, no le cambiaría absolutamente nada al relato de Víctor P. y de Chics distinto al lugar en el que ocurre, que en este caso serían las carreteras despobladas del departamento colombiano en el que vivo.

No sé si clasifica como "urbana", pero por acá hay un relato muy común que es el de los "muertos que recorren sus pasos" antes de su fallecimiento. Nosotros solemos, bastante influenciados por nuestros padres y abuelos de origen campesino, relatar en los funerales (en el llamado "velorio" sobre todo), a qué horas y en qué términos se "despidió" de nosotros la persona que falleció.

No me apena confesar que me cuento entre los que "han tenido" este tipo de vivencias.

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## aleCcowaN

There are two stories that qualify as urban legends and were very popular here 30 and 20 years ago:

The first one tells the story of a young man who meets the girl of his dreams in a party -dancing, a pageant, a park, or whatever- and after spending some time together engaged in conversation, dancing or whatever, he offers to drive the girl home. She gives no address but directions, and when they come to a crossroad in some isolated place she tells they're pretty close, she asks the boy to let her get out of the car and says "ours is impossible".  The young man continue to think about his ideal love and can't renounce to it. He decides to come back to the same place by day and knock on every door in the neighborhood  'til he find her. To his surprise, the only thing close to the crossroads is the local cemetery (In other versions he knocks on every door and finds an old woman that says that the description matches her daughter who had died tragically many years ago. Other versions show the boy finding a gravestone with the name given and a plausible age).

The second one is some family going to the new Chinese restaurant on the street and one member of the family getting choked with a chicken bone. While visiting the local hospital one doctor release the bone from the hurt esophagus and declares "this is a rat bone".

As you can see, both matches well the criteria for urban legends as "it happened to the brother in law of my best friend's cousin" and it matches atavistic human fears (ghosts, the afterlife and haunting spirits, the first one; distrust on foreigners, especially when they are a different race and/or religion).

Contemporary to those legends were some others like people being abducted by aliens -specially those where they recover consciousness inside their car in a distant place with some blank hours-, and more recently people with scars and the lack of a duplicated organ, mostly kidneys. I'm not sure if they qualify as urban legends.

I'm sure that the myriad of conspiracy theories and Bollywood like plots are not urban legends. They are _a la carte_, they seems to find their roots in epistemological hedonism and the pleasure they supporters find in believing that they could be true, and they can be regarded as possible by means of some fails in human rational thinking and not by atavistic irrational instincts, feelings and beliefs. A good example could be "Pete Hillbilly died in the most stupid way by crushing his truck in a tunnel .... Lady Di was certainly murdered" (to believe this you need to commit a coarse rational mistake -that of "important events must have important causes", plus a heartfelt desire to believe it is true-).


----------



## romarsan

Una de las  leyendas de esta zona dice que, los niños bautizados en una Capilla situada en el centro de la capital, jamás morirán de accidente. Desconozco si hay estadisticas al respecto, pero lo cierto es que la leyenda continúa vigente.

Hay otra leyenda sobre los niños concebidos entre las dunas de la playa de El Saler, se asegura que el mar no tiene secretos para ellos y que jamás sufrirán un accidente relacionado con el agua.


----------



## swift

Cuando Esteban acudió a la llamada de emergencia, pensó que se trataría de uno de esos viajes de rutina. Berreos de sirena, ambulancia a toda velocidad, cargar malheridos, llevarlos al hospital, volver al centro de operaciones. Esteban terminó de perder el interés cuando Josué, su compañero, quien había salido en la primera ambulancia cinco minutos antes que él, lo contactó por radio para decirle que ya no había mucho que hacer y que podía devolverse.
- ¡Mierda! ¿Para qué p*** pidieron refuerzos entonces?​Eran cerca de las dos y la lluvia amenazaba con acribillar los cristales. La visibilidad era nula en esa atmósfera caliginosa. Y probablemente habría acaecido una desgracia si no hubiese sido porque Alejandro, el copiloto de Esteban...
- ¡Cuidado!​Chirrido de llantas. Una mujer empapada alzaba sus brazos implorando ayuda.
- ¡Por favor! ¡Mi hijito está allá abajo!
- Pero, cálmese, señora. ¿Dónde está su hijo?
- El auto se salió de control y caímos al barranco. ¡Por favor, mi bebé!
- Está bien, señora. Llévenos donde su bebé.​Estas palabras tuvieron un efecto balsámico. La mujer se serenó y no pronunció ni una sola palabra más. Tomando la delantera, dirigió a los socorristas hacia el precipicio.
- ¡Señora, espere! ¡No puede bajar sin una cuerda para sostenerse!​La mujer parecía no escuchar. Impertérrita, siguió su descenso por el barranco.
- ¡Pero será posible!, pensó Esteban para sus adentros.​Al cabo de un instante, los socorristas simplemente no le dieron importancia. Ellos también continuaron bajando por lo que parecían gradas labradas por quién sabe qué baquiano. Mientras descendían, lograron divisar a la mujer.
- Allá va. ¿Seguro que está cerca, señora? Gritó Esteban. No hubo respuesta. De repente la mujer desapareció de su vista.​El auto se encontraba a un tiro de piedra. En el interior, un hombre con el cráneo estrellado. En el asiento trasero un cuerpo inerte y, junto a él, un niño dormido.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¿Es verdad o es una leyenda urbana que se han encontrado cocodrilos en el alcantarillado de Nueva York?

En una catedral, el campanero era un hombre concienzudo. Un invierno muy crudo, estando con  fiebre, se levantó de la cama, subió al campanario, cumplió su función, regresó a la cama y murió.
Las campanas siguieron tocando cuando procedía, sin que nadie las voltease. El señor obispo ordenó quitar las cuerdas, y las campanas dale que dale. Allí estaba el fantasma del campanero, fiel a su función. Se dice, entre otros templos, de la Basílica de Guadalupe. 

Otra leyenda urbana es el llamado incidente Roswell, un choque entre dos naves espaciales extraterrestres, una de las cuales cayó a tierra, y se encontraron cadáveres de los tripulantes; se publicó el vídeo la autopsia de uno de ellos.  

Una leyenda urbana que fue muy popular en España hace años- Desaparecían niños, cuyo destino era quitarles el hígado para enfermos que pagaban un pastón. Alguno de los niños reapareció, supuestamente sin hígado, y siguió viviendo tan campante. 

Pero la mejor es la que nos cuenta Romarsan, de los niños concebidos entre las dunas de El Saler, una playa de Valencia. Eso explica la nutrida actividad amatoria entre esas dunas. 
En mis tiempos se decía que la abundancia de pinos en la playa del Perellonet, también en Valencia, se debía a las parejas que allí se dedicaban a la repoblación forestal.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Una leyenda que ahora me viene a la mente es la de Clara García de Zuñiga, una joven bastante atípica de la alta burguesía montevideana del siglo XIX. Se casó a los quince años con José María Zuviría, un porteño de alcurnia, y, más temprano que tarde, comenzó a bordar una larga lista de adulterios. De uno de ellos nació Roberto de las Carreras, quien sería un conocido dandy y poeta de la sociedad montevideana. El incidente no la detuvo: siguió sumando nombres a su lista de amantes, hasta que su esposo, cansado de tanta aventurilla, optó por mover los hilos para que se la declarara incapaz.  Luego de la declaración, encerró a esta Mesalina uruguaya en un altillo que hizo construir con tal propósito en su quinta cercana a El Prado. Murió enajenada tras largos años de reclusión en dicho altillo. La casona permaneció deshabitada muchísimos años hasta convertirse en el Museo Blanes. La mesa estaba servida para que naciera la leyenda de que su fantasma mora en las habitaciones de la  quinta. Se cuenta que después de convertida en museo, comenzaron a suceder extraños fenómenos nocturnos: ventanas que aparecían abiertas, llantos por la noche, mobiliario corrido de lugar y cuadros caídos, todos producto, sin duda, del aburrimiento atroz de los empleados del museo. 

Saludos


----------



## Hakro

A common urban legend in Finland in the sixties-seventies:

- Do you want to buy a practically brand new Volvo _(a very appreciated car in Finland)_ for less than half the price of a new car?

-  Is it crashed?

- No, no, it's in perfect condition, less than 500 kms on the clock, only one owner... well, to be honest, there is a very small defect: there is a small hole in the roof.

- A small hole in the roof?

- Well, yes, the owner committed suicide in the car by shooting himself in the mouth... and the bullet went through the roof, too. But it's easy to fix it.

- Then, why is it so cheap?

- Well, the owner had driven the car in a forest and it was found only several moths later. They had to shovel his body out of the car. They tried to wash it and later they changed nearly all the interior parts of the car but the smell is still threre. After all, it's only a smell, and you could get a fine car for an extremely good price. Wouldn't you buy it?


----------



## Metzaka

Víctor Pérez said:


> En España, una leyenda urbana muy popular es la de *la chica de la curva*. Como en muchas otras leyendas urbanas, de esta existen varias versiones, a cual más sofisticada. La más básica cuenta que, en noches cerradas, en determinadas curvas de ciertas carreteras, aparece una chica con un vestido blanco largo avisando con gestos al conductor de que la curva es muy peligrosa. El resultado es que, en efecto, la curva era peligrosa y que el conductor acaba estrellándose contra un árbol.


En mi tierra, Chihuahua, México, se habla de 'La Quemada'. Una mujer que viajaba de noche, en coche con sus niños. Llevaban el radio con el volumen muy alto. Iban cantando alegremente. En la obscuridad de la noche y contanta algarabía, no se percataron del tren que se aproximaba. De aquel coche y sus pasajeros quedaron sólo pedazos. Dicen que la mujer se aparece a quienes viajan solos de noche. Si pasas por las vías de la carretera Chihuahua-Juárez, sólo por la noche, no te sientas mal por revisar el retrovisor para ver si 'La Quemada' viaja contigo en el asiento trasero, no eres el único que lo hace. 
Otra leyenda urbana muy popular, era la de una pareja de recién casados, quienes viajaban temprano por la tarde en la carretera con destino a su luna de miel. El carro se avería/queda sin gasolina, y él decide ir por ayuda/gasolina (de aventón con un 'trailero'), dejándola sola. Empieza a anochecer y él no vuelve. De pronto, ella escucha que alguien toca su ventanilla. Al voltear observa un viejo chimuelo y harapiento, quien le sonríe de manera burda y con el dedo índice de la mano derecha señala una bolsa abultada que carga con la izquierda. Ella trata de ignorarlo, pero él insiste. Cuando pasa un automóvil ella le hace señas prendiendo y apagando las luces. El hombre de la bolsa desaparece. El otro conductor no se detiene pero manda a las autoridades, quienes ayudan a la recién casada y, buscando a aquel extraño, encuentran la bolsa en cuestión con la cabeza del recién casado adentro.
Ésta última leyenda, supuestamente, sucedió en la carretera Chihuahua-Juárez, en la Cuernavaca-Acapulco y quién sabe que cuantas más.

Otras muy populares son las ya mencionadas leyendas de la muerta del baile y los roba-órganos. También las de personas que raptan niños; 'roba-chicos', 'El Tragabolas' (???), 'El Viejo del Costal' y los temidos 'Húngaros'.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Otra leyenda urbana clásica y universal es la que afirma que *Elvis vive*.

Las lenguas de doble filo comentan que la leyenda es alimentada por los directores de marketing de la discográfica que disfruta del derecho de explotación de sus canciones (32 años después de la muerte de Elvis, aún se siguen vendiendo muchos discos suyos).

Aunque en otros contextos, es interesante ver como, en esa misma línea, hay quién se beneficia de la vida y muerte de ciertos otros personajes, después de muchos y muchos siglos de su desaparición...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Me he perdido un poco con este hilo.

No sé ya si estamos hablando de leyendas urbanas, de serpientes de verano o de leyendas tradicionales.

Para mí, una leyenda urbana es, por ejemplo, la del misterioso hombre que caminaba por los pasillos y las habitaciones del edificio Windsor (Madrid) cuando éste era un infierno en llamas. Peroiódicos, televisiones, radio, internet y la gente de la calle comentaba quién sería el misterioso hombre que se quedó dentro del edificio y cómo pudo salir de él. Y lo comentaban en serio, imaginando las más peregrinas teorías y las conspiraciones más extraordinarias.

Pero allí no podía haber nadie en absoluto.

Pero el hombre del saco no es una leyenda urbana, ¿o sí?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No sé, *Valeria*, a qué registro del imaginario popular pertenece el "hombre del saco" pero digamos que no existiendo aún (al menos eso creo) una formulación académica de lo que es una leyenda urbana, no tendremos más remedio que aceptarlo como "animal de compañía". Confiemos en que sabremos no traer aquí historias demasiado aburridas, por anecdóticas...
*

Pero, volviendo a la leyenda urbana de Elvis, acabo de descubrir en la Wiki que incluso existe una interesante argumentación para sustentar la tésis. Ver aquí.  *


----------



## mirx

Víctor Pérez said:


> No sé, *Valeria*, a qué registro del imaginario popular pertenece el "hombre del saco" pero digamos que no existiendo aún (al menos eso creo) una formulación académica de lo que es una leyenda urbana, no tendremos más remedio que aceptarlo como "animal de compañía". Confiemos en que sabremos no traer aquí historias demasiado aburridas, por anecdóticas...
> 
> 
> *Pero, volviendo a la leyenda urbana de Elvis, acabo de descubrir en la Wiki que incluso existe una interesante argumentación para sustentar la tésis. Ver aquí. *


 
Hasta hace algunos años, y quizá inclusive hoy en día, había el rumor de que Hitler seguía vivo y residía en un país sudamericano. La mayoría de los dedos apuntaban hacia Chile.


----------



## Metzaka

Y Pedro Infante en México.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Yo conozco la historia de las pescadillas que no se muerden la cola:

Empleada novata: Señora, ¿cómo se fríen las pescadillas?
Señora: Con el rabo en la boca

Poco después, igresan a la empleada en urgencias por quemarse la cara con aceite hirviendo. Y todo por no preparar las pescadillas así: http://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn.../Pescadilla+que+se+come+la+cola+arreglada.jpg

La primera vez que me lo contaron no fue como chiste, sino como supuesto hecho real acontecido a la prima de una amiga del sobrino de un vecino del cuñado del sastre del pueblo... Las sucesivas veces que me lo contaron era evidente que no se trataba de la misma persona, con lo cual deduzco que es una de las tales leyendas urbanas.

Saludos

MA


----------



## pickypuck

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Pero el hombre del saco no es una leyenda urbana, ¿o sí?


 
Pues parece que sí e inspirada en hechos reales. Extraigo una pregunta y su correspondiente respuesta a Alberto Granados, autor del libro "Leyendas urbanas. Entre la realidad y la superstición" (Aguilar). 

*Usted ha recopilado historias que afectan a varios países. ¿Cuál es la más característica de España?*

Quizá la del hombre del saco, aunque curiosamente es una leyenda urbana inspirada en la realidad. El hombre del saco existió, se llamaba Francisco Leona y a principios del siglo XX secuestró a un niño en Gador (Almería) y lo transportó dentro de un saco con la macabra intención de vender su sangre y su manteca a un enfermo.

Saludos.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

Parece que la temática de este tipo de leyendas es recurrente a nivel internacional: en Colombia es común escuchar, al estilo del relato sobre Hitler que ya alguien trajo a colación, que Pablo Escobar no está muerto, que lo que se mostró cuando le dieron de baja en 1993 no era su cuerpo y bla, bla, bla.

Es muy difundida también una historia similar con Carlos Lehder, uno de los primeros capos del narcotráfico en ser extraditado a EE.UU. El hombre tiene no sé cuántas condenas encima de cientos de años, y según las versiones de algunos paisanos "es visto constantemente" dando vueltas por ciudades como Villavicencio, en nuestros Llanos Orientales.

Saludos,


----------



## perrodelmal

con respecto a las que he leído en este hilo sobre México para mí no son leyendas urbanas sino populares o de folklór.

Para mí una leyenda urbana son las que escuchan estos días, no las contaban las abuelitas, por ejemplo: hace pocos años se escuchó la leyenda urbana de que andaban por ahí en la calle unas personas picando a la gente con jeringas que estaban infectadas con VIH, incluso hablaban de que las dejaban sobre los asientos de los cines para que las personas se picaran a la hora de sentarse, también que estaban haciendo eso en los bares.

Otra leyenda urbana que recuerdo aquí en México es una que se escuchó a finales de los ochentas en la que se decía que había unas calcomanías que los niños se ponían en los brazos, en la cara y demás que contenían LSD y que eran absorbidas por la piel.

Otra muy famosa que pasó en los ochentas fue una que decía que no aceptaras dulces en Halloween porque podían estar envenenados, y se contaba el caso de una señora que estaba mal de la cabeza y había envenado a unos niños en Tucson, AZ.

La verdad es que aquí en México abundan y ahora más con las cadenas de correo electrónico que se ven por aquí, desde que Microsoft está regalando dinero hasta el que dice que debes lavar la parte superior de las latas porque contienen heces de ratas y te puede dar algún virus mortal.

También es muy común que se copien leyendas de otros países, lo increíble es que de ven en cuando algún medio masivo cae y se la traga y la pasa como noticia confirmada.

Me ha tocado ver publicada en periódicos mexicanos la famosísima leyenda de la banda del carro sin luces que tiene origen en una leyenda urbana ya muy vieja de USA.

Saludos


----------



## Chtipays

coquis14 said:


> Es cierto , los ejemplos ayudan. Aquí una muy famosa por estos pagos:
> 
> La Luz Mala es uno de los mitos más famosos del folclore argentino y uruguayo. Consiste en la aparición nocturna de una luz brillante que flota a poca altura del suelo. Esta puede permanecer inmóvil, desplazarse, o en algunos relatos, perseguir a gran velocidad al aterrorizado observador. Muchas veces aparece a una distancia cercana al horizonte.
> Estas manifestaciones son muy temidas, ya que se identifica comúnmente a la luz mala como un ‘alma en pena’, el espíritu de un difunto que no recibió sepultura cristiana. Ante un encuentro, se recomendaba popularmente decir una oración y luego morder la vaina del cuchillo; como último recurso, se las debía enfrentar con un arma blanca, ya que las armas de fuego resultaban inefectivas.
> Más
> 
> Saludos



Una variación mexicana de estas luces dice que donde se ve esa luz hay un tesoro enterrado, pero creo que se trata de fuegos fatuos.


----------



## Chtipays

Víctor Pérez said:


> En España, una leyenda urbana muy popular es la de *la chica de la curva*. Como en muchas otras leyendas urbanas, de esta existen varias versiones, a cual más sofisticada. La más básica cuenta que, en noches cerradas, en determinadas curvas de ciertas carreteras, aparece una chica con un vestido blanco largo avisando con gestos al conductor de que la curva es muy peligrosa. El resultado es que, en efecto, la curva era peligrosa y que el conductor acaba estrellándose contra un árbol.



variaciones de la *chica de la curva*, ella hace autostop y el que decide pararse y llevarla descubre que no es una bella chica sino un esqueleto vestido de blanco! 

Consecuencias de la leyenda: una amiga que vive en las afueras del pueblo en un rancho, fué a una fiesta vestida con un vestido largo de color marfil, cuando iba de regreso a su casa, en la madrugada, se descompuso su auto, intentó hacer autostop pero nadie se detenía y ella no entendía porqué, si normalmente la gente era muy solidaria en su pueblo. Varios días despué escuchó en un café que la mujer con vestido largo y blanco se estaba apareciendo en el camino a su casa.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, amigos.

Me acordé de otra, que creo clasifica dentro de los parámetros de Víctor P. Murió hace unas horas el protagonista, y ha evocado en mi mente la que creo es otra "leyenda".

Verán, Escalona es, o era, el apellido del compositor de música vallenata (la más representativa de mi región) más conocido.

Escalona no sé cuántas canciones compuso, pero tenía a mi juicio no menos de 30 años, tal vez casi 40, sin componer.

La "leyenda" en su tierra, Valledupar y sus alrededores, es que el hombre no era quien componía, sino un trabajador de su finca que, curiosamente habría fallecido para la misma época en la que escalona dejó de componer.

¿Conocen de una "leyenda" similar en sus países o regiones, es decir, una vida artística "sospechosa" por lo corta de un personaje que vivió muchos años más?

Saludos,


----------



## shoam

*El vestido celeste*
Esta es una historia muy contada en el campo, en Argentina.
Un hombre va a un salón de baile donde conoce a una chica con un lindo vestido celeste. Pasan varias horas bailando y conversando hasta que a ella se le cae la bebida en el vestido y le deja una mancha. Él se a ofrece a llevarla a su casa y ella acepta. Antes de llegar a la casa o frente al cementerio (aquí hay diferentes versiones), ella le pide que la deje pasar. Él le insiste en llevarla hasta la casa pero ella no quiere.
A los pocos días el hombre la quiere volver a ver. Como es una ciudad pequeña, él sabe más o menos donde es la casa por lo que ella le contó.
Cuando toca la puerta aparece un hombre mayor y le pregunta por ella, con su nombre. El hombre reacciona mal, piensa que es una broma. Después debe insistir un poco se entera de que esa chica está muerta hace dos años.
Como es un hombre de influyente y tiene contactos logra que se haga la exhumación del cuerpo. Cuando abren el cajón está la chica muerta, vestida con el vestido celeste y manchado.

*El cementerio a medianoche*
Se trata de un grupo de amigos tomando alcohol un poco tarde de noche. Aparece un desafío; quién se anima a pasar caminando por el cementerio esa misma noche, a medianoche. Uno de ellos, confundido por el alcohol, acepta la apuesta y se va al cementerio, ya se acerca la medianoche.
Hace frío, hay viento y el hombre tiene una capa de abrigo, muy común en aquella época. Tiene que llegar hasta cierto rincón del cementerio y clavar un clavo que quedará como prueba de que se animó a llegar de noche hasta ese lugar. El hombre está muy asustado y sugestionado, el cementerio está oscuro y solitario. Al clavar el clavo, en el apuro, no se da cuenta que la capa le queda enganchada. Se da media vuelta apurado para dar el primer paso y salir de ese lugar lo antes posible. Es en ese momento que siente que algo o alguien tratan de retenerlo.
Lo encuentran al pie de la pared, con el clavo y muerto de un ataque al corazón.

*la llorona *
La leyenda de la llorona en el campo argentino siempre me llamó la atención. También, he notado que la historia tiene diferentes formas pero siempre es un llanto de mujer o de nueve en la oscuridad, al costado de algún camino rural. Viajando por Latinoamérica escuche la historia de la llorona varias veces. Hay muchas versiones distintas. Encontré este artículo en el sitio de la BBC:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/spanish/specials/newsid_3874000/3874593.stm

*El TRAUCO*
En el sur de Chile hay una leyenda muy interesante. Se trata de un monstruo enano y horrible que vive en el bosque. Cuando una mujer se mete sola, él trauco la agarra y, aunque la leyenda no usa esta palabra, la viola.
Esta leyenda es de gran conveniencia para la sociedad cuando una mujer soltera aparece embarazada, se dice que "fue el Trauco".
En las ferias artesanales venden muñequitos de cerámica o de piedra que lo representan.

*CALEUCHE* 
Una leyenda del sur de Chile, de la zona de Puerto Montt, cuenta de un barco llamado "el Caleuche". Traducido como "gente azul" o "gente que no está", este barco tiene una tripulación de gente muerta, fantasmas. Siempre ronda las costas (del mar y de los lagos) y es muy peligroso verlo porque siempre anda en búsqueda de tripulación.
Cuando los pescadores salían al mar y no volvían se decía que "se los llevó el caleuche".
También esta leyenda tenía su importancia comercial. Según escuché, había más peligro de ver al caleuche en noches de luna llena. De esa manera, la gente evitaba acercarse a la costa de noche lo que permitiía a los contrabandistas operar con cierta tranquilidad.

*POMBERITO o POMPERITO*
una leyenda del norte argentino:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Pomberito
http://www.guiadelchaco.com.ar/mitosyleyendas/pombero.asp


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Leyenda urbana o más bien rural: El 'sacamantecas', que secuestra niños para utilizar su sangre o algún órgano para curar a ricachones.

Leyenda urbana: Una bebida universalmente popular, que no menciono para no hacer publicidad positiva ni negativa, se dice que sirve para aflojar tuercas que están gripadas, y que si se echa en un vaso de la bebida un pedazo de carne, a disuelve.


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador*:

Para evitar confusiones y desvíos, creo necesario recordar a todos lo que Chaska Ñawi escribió en el mensaje 11: 



> Hay que distinguir entre leyendas urbanas y leyendas folclóricas. Las últimas están más ligadas a mitos y leyendas, mientras que las primeras son historias como los ejemplos de Víctor: cuentos que circulan por Internet o de boca en boca, en los que cree mucha gente.


----------



## piraña utria

Buenos días.

Revivo el hilo y escribo antes de que se me olvide: tengo entendido por lo que escuché esta mañana en la radio que ya en Los Ángeles comenzó a circular una auténtica leyenda urbana: ¡¡¡Michael Jackson no murió!!!

Saludos,


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

piraña utria said:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Revivo el hilo y escribo antes de que se me olvide: tengo entendido por lo que escuché esta mañana en la radio que ya en Los Ángeles comenzó a circular una auténtica leyenda urbana: ¡¡¡Michael Jackson no murió!!!
> 
> Saludos,



No murió, y está con Elvis, que tampoco ha muerto, en no recuerdo que lugar, componiendo y ensayando lo que va a ser el mayor boom musical de la historia.
Las leyendas deberían dejar tranquilos a los muertos. Y de paso, a los vivos.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, Manuel y todos.

Aquí hay una nota periodística que habla por sí sola de otra "leyenda urbana" asociada a Michael Jackson: que su "fantasma" se está apareciendo.

http://www.eltiempo.com/culturayoci...on-se-aparecio-en-malambo-atlantico_5603108-1 

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

piraña utria said:


> Hola, Manuel y todos.
> 
> aquí hay una nota periodística que habla por sí sola de otra "leyenda urbana" asociada a Michael Jackson: que su "fantasma" se está apareciendo:
> 
> http://www.eltiempo.com/culturayoci...on-se-aparecio-en-malambo-atlantico_5603108-1
> 
> Saludos cordiales,



Y que el ataud de los 25.000 pavos no contenía el cadaver, que ya había sido enterrado no se donde.
Vamos a tener leyendas urbanas sobre M.J. hasta la saciedad.


----------



## piraña utria

Buenas noches,

Revivo este hilo del año de upa, porque me acabo de tropezar una típica leyenda urbana en este sitio (colombiano y con jerga local, pero se entiende): http://www.revistafucsia.com/noticias-impresa/moteleada/3179.aspx 

Es la leyenda del "atraco" a todas las parejas del motel y la ausencia de denuncia de lo acontecido por todos los afectados, para evitar la explicación y la divulgación de los pecadillos.


----------



## Minnie121728

romarsan said:


> Una de las leyendas de esta zona dice que, los niños bautizados en una Capilla situada en el centro de la capital, jamás morirán de accidente. Desconozco si hay estadisticas al respecto, pero lo cierto es que la leyenda continúa vigente.
> 
> Hay otra leyenda sobre los niños concebidos entre las dunas de la playa de El Saler, se asegura que el mar no tiene secretos para ellos y que jamás sufrirán un accidente relacionado con el agua.



  Esto me parece muy lindo'...ojala que sea verdad...


----------



## Minnie121728

swift said:


> Cuando Esteban acudió a la llamada de emergencia, pensó que se trataría de uno de esos viajes de rutina. Berreos de sirena, ambulancia a toda velocidad, cargar malheridos, llevarlos al hospital, volver al centro de operaciones. Esteban terminó de perder el interés cuando Josué, su compañero, quien había salido en la primera ambulancia cinco minutos antes que él, lo contactó por radio para decirle que ya no había mucho que hacer y que podía devolverse.- ¡Mierda! ¿Para qué p*** pidieron refuerzos entonces?​Eran cerca de las dos y la lluvia amenazaba con acribillar los cristales. La visibilidad era nula en esa atmósfera caliginosa. Y probablemente habría acaecido una desgracia si no hubiese sido porque Alejandro, el copiloto de Esteban...- ¡Cuidado!​Chirrido de llantas. Una mujer empapada alzaba sus brazos implorando ayuda.- ¡Por favor! ¡Mi hijito está allá abajo!
> - Pero, cálmese, señora. ¿Dónde está su hijo?
> - El auto se salió de control y caímos al barranco. ¡Por favor, mi bebé!
> - Está bien, señora. Llévenos donde su bebé.​Estas palabras tuvieron un efecto balsámico. La mujer se serenó y no pronunció ni una sola palabra más. Tomando la delantera, dirigió a los socorristas hacia el precipicio.- ¡Señora, espere! ¡No puede bajar sin una cuerda para sostenerse!​La mujer parecía no escuchar. Impertérrita, siguió su descenso por el barranco.- ¡Pero será posible!, pensó Esteban para sus adentros.​Al cabo de un instante, los socorristas simplemente no le dieron importancia. Ellos también continuaron bajando por lo que parecían gradas labradas por quién sabe qué baquiano. Mientras descendían, lograron divisar a la mujer.- Allá va. ¿Seguro que está cerca, señora? Gritó Esteban. No hubo respuesta. De repente la mujer desapareció de su vista.​El auto se encontraba a un tiro de piedra. En el interior, un hombre con el cráneo estrellado. En el asiento trasero un cuerpo inerte y, junto a él, un niño dormido.



Carajo', hasta me he "engranojado"...


----------



## bearded

During the fascist period in Italy (1923-1945) an 'urban legend' existed in Rome, namely, that the dictator (Duce) never slept, because he had to spend all his time thinking and guessing what decisions to take in favour of the Italian people. He commanded the light in his room at Government Palace never to be switched off, so at night citizens passing by could raise their head and see that the Duce was well awake and permanently  thinking and taking care of their well-being.
By the way, urban legends are called 'leggende metropolitane' in Italy (metropolitan legends).


----------



## franknagy

En las cabezas de Puente de Cadenas están cuatro leones de piedra. El público de la inauguración descubrió que los leones no tienen lengua. El escultor cometió suicidio.
El escritor Rejtő Jenő (alias P. Howard) estaba escribiendo sus novelas en una cafetería. Él no tenía dinero pagar su cuenta al camarero. Él daba unas páginas de su manuscrito al camarero quien corría con los papeles al editorial.


----------



## ilocas2

In Czech Republic there is a widespread urban legend that if you urinate in a swimming pool in an aquapark (instead of going to toilet), the water will change colour and you will have to pay huge amount of money. I really believed it, then I found out that it's a nonsense.


----------



## germanbz

ilocas2 said:


> In Czech Republic there is a widespread urban legend that if you urinate in a swimming pool in an aquapark (instead of going to toilet), the water will change colour and you will have to pay huge amount of money. I really believed it, then I found out that it's a nonsense.



It also exists (or existed) in Spain, in this case I've never heard anything about fines but in echange it was said that, that coloured red or green water circle you until you leave the pool. In fact I have to recognise that as a child I believed it for a long time. 

Another "intentioned" legend used to come from catholic priests who tried to fright some generations in Spain telling them that if you "touch yourself" you'll become blind. There were some variants adapted of this kind of threating-legends as that adressed to teen girls, which consisted in if a boy touched their pits, they (the pits) wouldn't grow any more.

Well, when I was younger there used to be a good amount of ridiculous legends regarding sex matters, from size to fisiological consequences of masturbation, as there which said that if you masturbate always with the same hand, your penis would become bend and when adult you'd have to put yourself sideways for having sex.


----------

